# ‘Home is where the heart is’ Cheswick school, Deepcut - December 2011



## jojogingerhead (Dec 19, 2011)

This is my first explore post although I have been to quite a few locations in the Sussex area. In the process of moving house a few weeks ago, I noticed this derelict house from the road in Deepcut. I think it was probably part of Cheswick school but can’t be sure and cant find anything after doing some googling either. I went back to check it out properly on the weekend dragging my poor mum with me! 

It was pretty small, a creepy old house with signs of decaying everyday life scattered throughout including a pair of neon pink leopard print pants. The best bit was an old rotting teddy that someone had positioned atop childs chair in front of a smashed up TV with the words 'home is where the heart is' emblazoned behind it on the wall. There were also some other rather odd slogans daubed across the walls in childlike black paint. I would love to know who the author was...

Unfortunately my mum wouldn’t let me go up the stairs as they were so rotten (I am a fully gown adult!) so I couldn’t get any photos in the top half of the house. I did a google maps search after and there appears to be an abandoned swimming pool and some other buildings plus tennis courts too so will probably go back for a further reckie (without my mum) at some point!


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Nice pics and write up.  
I look forward to more from ya!


----------



## st33ly (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice pics . You just need to resize them as they are massive at the moment and took ages to load.


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 19, 2011)

Yea ditto top start to the forums keep 'em coming. definitely resize the photos though


----------



## cuboard (Dec 19, 2011)

Your pictures look great, i like the shot with the bear watching tele, very grimy.


----------



## smiler (Dec 19, 2011)

Never argue with your Mum, not a good idea if you want feeding, clean cloths etc, Nice Report and Pics, Thanks.


----------



## jojogingerhead (Dec 20, 2011)

The teddy bear makes me feel sad...

I have resized the pics now, I'm really sorry I didn't realise they were so huge! 

I have a bunch of other photos from various explores so will do another report soon. 

Thank you for looking and your comments!


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 21, 2011)

I love your first pic. I'm sure I've seen that slogan somewhere before. Love it.
Welcome along to DP JoJo. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## krela (Dec 21, 2011)

Very strange graffiti, I wonder about the state of mind of the person who did it!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## crickleymal (Dec 22, 2011)

krela said:


> Very strange graffiti, I wonder about the state of mind of the person who did it!



I was wondering why the tally marks too?


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 22, 2011)

krela said:


> Very strange graffiti, I wonder about the state of mind of the person who did it!



Amen to that. I see it as the depressive ramblings of an angst ridden teenage Goth. I find this sort of stuff enigmatic but a bit puerile, and it falls neatly into the slot I reserve for "pointless grafitti of no particular merit". 

There's a bit of wierdness in Chateau Miranda where someone went to the trouble of creating a life sized dummy then sited it in such a way as to freak explorers out. They added fake gore and carefully placed broken glass to look like the weapon of suicide. We didn't see the dummy but the accoutrements were still there. But to tell you the truth I was so underwhelmed I didn't bother taking a picture of it. There's something similar too in Lillesden in a bathroom.

Sad.

And in a similar vein...






I bet the person who painted this subscribes to the "Hospital of Horror" clip on YouTube!


----------



## Em_Ux (Dec 22, 2011)

That 1st photo is freaky!

A great report...thanks for posting


----------



## jools (Dec 22, 2011)

I like the pic viewpoints and am anticipating more,,,,,,,,,,,,,, welcome


----------

